# Is my dog jinxed?



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So with my first Christmas with a puppy approaching I thought ''OK no tree this year as far too tempting for a puppy'', so instead I get a ready decorated 12 inch tree and put it on top of a plant stand...
Last night Betty decided it would be a good idea to knock the plant stand over ( she had never even gone near it before) bringing the tree to the ground.
On counting the baubles it would appear that one had gone missing. After searching and re-searching the whole house without success I had to came to the conclusion that Betty must have swollwed it. I called the vet and they said to bring her in this morning for precautionary X-rays....
So I've had to leave her there this morning but as the bauble is plastic it might not show up on a normal X-ray and they may have to do a series of X-rays throughout the day using barium meals. If the bauble is still in her stomach they are hoping that they may be able to get it out without opening her up but if it has gone into on near the start of the intestines they will have to operate.... Boy that little dog is certainly putting me through it..
I will let you know how we get on..


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Colin what is she like the little scamp, fingers, toes, paws and everything crossed that she didn't swallow it and it's just rolled under something. Let us know how she gets on. Big hugs from Bertie and me.

Clare x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh what a nightmare! Bet it turns up in the house eventually. Hope Betty is ok xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

OH colin!!!!!!!!!! What is she like???
Your nerves will be shredded by the time Betty has finished with you.:hug:

Lets hope she has just hidden it somewhere for you to find at a later date.
Keep us posted.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I see the little pocket rocket has been up to mischief 


Do hope things go well at the vets and she hasn't swallowed it- sure you will keep us all posted.

Shall we call her Betty Baubles now 


Just trying to make you smile as know you must be worrying xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The vet called to say they couldn't see anything with the normal Xray -
they are now starting with the barium meal and will call again later.

Betty bauble .. more like betty doing my bloomin head in


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a little minx she is. Hope the bauble turns up somewhere that's not inside Betty.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Colin. I truly feel for you!! I know what it's like when our poos swallow round objects!! I am sending massive hugs to u and Betty! Nacho on the other paw wants to give Betty a high five for following his mischievous ways! 

On a serious note I really do hope that it has just rolled under something and Betty is bauble free!

Well done for taking her to the vets straightaway that's the main thing!! Better safe than sorry and whatever the outcome she'll be fine!  xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Colin, 
Poor you and poor Betty. What an ordeal you have been through with Betty.....all the health and luck to you both in the new year!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty paing in the Baubles maybe??

Oh dear Colin! I hope all is ok and she hasn't swallowed anything! She certainly is a little mischeif isn't she!!!

X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Betty paing in the Baubles maybe??
> 
> Oh dear Colin! I hope all is ok and she hasn't swallowed anything! She certainly is a little mischeif isn't she!!!
> 
> X


That's a good one or if she gives me any more grief it will be

Betty going back to breeder

The vet has just called again to advise that they have done two more Xrays with the barium and still cant see anything - one more to go .. the vet said he cannot guarantee its not there just because they can't see that it and we will still have to look out for symptoms


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Betty!!! You are going to give Colin a heart attack at this rate 

Oh Colin, I hope she is ok? It's so annoying as you can't be 100% sure she has actually eaten it! I'm assuming you checked the garden incase she took it out there and hid it? I really hope Betty doesn't need to have surgery! Sending you hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear, naughty Betty! You are having a worrying day. I hope she is ok Colin, keeping my fingers crossed for Betty and sending you a hug! :hug: x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Betty!!! You are going to give Colin a heart attack at this rate
> 
> Oh Colin, I hope she is ok? It's so annoying as you can't be 100% sure she has actually eaten it! I'm assuming you checked the garden incase she took it out there and hid it? I really hope Betty doesn't need to have surgery! Sending you hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug:


She couldn't get in to the garden and was left unattended for all of 5 mins..
really I've moved EVERY bit of furniture. I even went back to the store and opened a number of(xmas tree) boxes to make sure that they all had 12 baubles in them ( I've now only got 11)!! but who knows maybe I just got a rogue box with one short.. i just don't know 

Bringing up kids is easier!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> She couldn't get in to the garden and was left unattended for all of 5 mins..
> really I've moved EVERY bit of furniture. I even went back to the store and opened a number of(xmas tree) boxes to make sure that they all had 12 baubles in them ( I've now only got 11)!! but who knows maybe I just got a rogue box with one short.. i just don't know
> 
> Bringing up kids is easier!!


Betty, you really are a minx...please can go find the bauble now and put Colin out of his misery! 

Colin, you are the best Daddy she could have ever hoped for. What signs has vet told you to look out for?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare - you do make me laugh

Vet has just called with the results of the last X-ray........ 
he can't find anything but no guarantees as it could be hiding somewhere but
fairly certain it's not!! Just got to keep an eye on her to ensure she doesn't start vomiting. Going to pick my baby up NOW!! Yay


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Let's hope you had a dodgy Christmas tree with a missing bauble!  x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Miss Betty Bauble Bossy Knickers! I think you need to pick up the tab for this one with your pocket money! 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Colin ... What is bossy knickers like .... 

I can't believe she is such a little madam ... I am hoping you just find in somewhere in the next few days .... these poos do try us for sure ....

Betty may come in from the vets and head straight for a hidden bauble .. now that would be cheeky cockapoo style ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm thinking she should have come from the breeder with a health warning

''Betty's can seriously damage your health''..

Really am going to get her now....

Thanks everyone for your good wishes etcxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I'm thinking she should have come from the breeder with a health warning
> 
> ''Betty's can seriously damage your health''..
> 
> ...


ha ha ha yes Betty should have come with a owners health warning and with a certificate of cuteness   ...

Hey Colin you can’t have it all ... you wanted a stunning looking poo, but she can’t be well behaviour all the time too .... that would just be unfair ... ha ha ha xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Colin, So glad you are going to get your baby now.....goodness I hope she didn't eat it....just a thought...do you use metal hooks to hang the bulb on the tree?? did you find a spare on the floor? if not then a hook would have shown in an x-ray....so just a little hope that it is just a lost ball somewhere


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No metals hooks - just thin threads...I've just come home and searched the whole house again...to be honest my house is not that big and I am obsessively tidy ( people always say my house is like a show home or where's all your stuff!!!) but that's the way I like it ...so if it was here I am sure I would have found it. I'm starting to think it must have been a rogue box and only 11 balls were supplied instead of 12!
Anyway Betty is home now...but a little groggy as they had to sedate her to be able to do the x rays ....
How's lady today?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Colin, Betty's really putting you through it lately. 
Glad she's OK & back home. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being clean and tidy Colin ... pop around my house anytime you fancy helping me declutter .. I used to have a very clean house and ever so tidy, pre cockapoos .. now, I realise there are better things I can do than clean .. dog walk ... dog walk and enjoy my poos   .. 

Sending Betty a hug ... 

Ask for your money back .. as you were sold a dodgy tree ... which has caused you so much stress


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Colin, so relieved to hear that little Betty is ok. She really is a little madam isn't she...?! 

Turi x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> No metals hooks - just thin threads...I've just come home and searched the whole house again...to be honest my house is not that big and I am obsessively tidy ( people always say my house is like a show home or where's all your stuff!!!) but that's the way I like it ...so if it was here I am sure I would have found it. I'm starting to think it must have been a rogue box and only 11 balls were supplied instead of 12!
> Anyway Betty is home now...but a little groggy as they had to sedate her to be able to do the x rays ....
> How's lady today?


Oh shoot, I was hoping i could take your worry away...sorry. 
I am really hoping that it was missing!!
Lady is doing well today....she is loving this new food...and her poos not to get too graphic were smaller and not stinky....still slightly soft...but a little harder...so hoping she is on the mend...I think tomorrow we will get a better idea of how her tummy is coping....funny thing...she isn't as hungry on the new food!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Betty isn't jinxed Colin, shes just a lady that loves a good drama! :laugh: 
I hope you find the rogue bauble, and I really hope its nowhere near Betty. I think you deserve a drink tonight!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I tell you, you couldnt make this up! I hope Simon is storing these tales away for Poppy tales, between Betty, Buddy and Nacho he's got aot of material!
Hope Beautiful Betty is none theworse for her latest (hopefully last!) adventure :hug: from Izzy


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. Only just read about poor Betty! It was a real page turner and I'm so glad things seem to be okay. That Betty is certainly going through it and putting you through it bless her. 

You'll probably find it hanging on a bush in the garden! 

Like Betty Bauble!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone...Betty is back to her old self this morning but decided to knock over the glass of water on my bedside table smashing the glass...it was a fight to who could get to the broken pieces first... fortunately I won...

Don't be surprised to see a picture of Betty on preloved soon at this rate


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oooh Colin you wouldn't you adore her too much!  

She is a cheeky girl isn't she, certainly keeps you busy! 

Glad to hear she is fine this morning. x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks everyone...Betty is back to her old self this morning but decided to knock over the glass of water on my bedside table smashing the glass...it was a fight to who could get to the broken pieces first... fortunately I won...
> 
> Don't be surprised to see a picture of Betty on preloved soon at this rate


Every time my Betty misbehaves i threaten her with the Battersea Dogs Home at Old Windsor!!!!!

Glad she is doing ok today, even if she has already knocked a glass over!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear the pocket rocket aka Betty Baubles is fine today 

I love the naughty ones!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Colin .. great to hear she is back to herself ... dont put her on preloved ever .... pleased you beat her to the glass, that could have been another trip to the vet xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, just when I think things are getting back to normal... Betty tried to be sick twice in the night and twice again this morning and she was very lifeless.
She did manage to have something to eat ( with a bit of encouragement) and drink and seemed to pick up a bit after that. However the vet had said that if there was any vomiting she had to go straight back so off to the vet we went! Before going to the vet I took her for a short walk and she did her number two's and in it guess what I found.....PLASTIC..it doesn't look very round but it's a bit too much of a coincidence..
Anyway the vet said she has a slight fever and her stomach is turning over a bit too quickly so has given her antibiotics and some Zantac for the acid.
This is turning in to one VERY expensive bauble
The good news is that Betty is now running around like an iditot although her ears are still a little bit ''deputy dawg''!! 
For those of you who remember the multicoloured swop shop - I'm thinking of starting a dog swop along similar lines.... anyone want to swop for Betty


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah Colin - we know you don't mean that - just think how boring your life would be without Betty doing all those 'delightful' things Seriously though, I know it can get a bit much having one thing after another like that, and really hope that things will settle down for a while. Once she has passed the rest of the bauble that is


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> So, just when I think things are getting back to normal... Betty tried to be sick twice in the night and twice again this morning and she was very lifeless.
> She did manage to have something to eat ( with a bit of encouragement) and drink and seemed to pick up a bit after that. However the vet had said that if there was any vomiting she had to go straight back so off to the vet we went! Before going to the vet I took her for a short walk and she did her number two's and in it guess what I found.....PLASTIC..it doesn't look very round but it's a bit too much of a coincidence..
> Anyway the vet said she has a slight fever and her stomach is turning over a bit too quickly so has given her antibiotics and some Zantac for the acid.
> This is turning in to one VERY expensive bauble
> ...


Poor Betty! So it looks like she did eat it then  I had somehow convinced myself that it was lost in your house and you would find it in some obscure place in 6 months time! If something gets lost in my house then it's GONE for years...LOL. Well, looks like the now infamous bauble is working it's way through so hopefully no surgery..hurrah! I don't know...golf balls and christmas baubles, what next? (Aside to Obi...Don't you get any ideas!). 

As for the swap shop, sadly I do remember it well  I loved that program and Noel was my hero  






,


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> So, just when I think things are getting back to normal... Betty tried to be sick twice in the night and twice again this morning and she was very lifeless.
> She did manage to have something to eat ( with a bit of encouragement) and drink and seemed to pick up a bit after that. However the vet had said that if there was any vomiting she had to go straight back so off to the vet we went! Before going to the vet I took her for a short walk and she did her number two's and in it guess what I found.....PLASTIC..it doesn't look very round but it's a bit too much of a coincidence..
> Anyway the vet said she has a slight fever and her stomach is turning over a bit too quickly so has given her antibiotics and some Zantac for the acid.
> This is turning in to one VERY expensive bauble
> ...


Oh dear Betty......I hope that is the last of the bauble! 

Glad to hear she seems ok now. I do remember the multicoloured swapshop!  I loved it! Showing my age now! Keith Chegwin and Noel Edmonds! Those were the days......anyway...yes I will have Betty...what would you like in return? A couple of Chickens....I have one called Betty funnily enough...maybe we could swap Betty the Cockapoo for Betty the Chicken! She is also Bossy Betty as she is in charge of our group of girls!  Sounds like a fair swap, she is a good layer!  xxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh dear Betty......I hope that is the last of the bauble!
> 
> Glad to hear she seems ok now. I do remember the multicoloured swapshop!  I loved it! Showing my age now! Keith Chegwin and Noel Edmonds! Those were the days......anyway...yes I will have Betty...what would you like in return? A couple of Chickens....I have one called Betty funnily enough...maybe we could swap Betty the Cockapoo for Betty the Chicken! She is also Bossy Betty as she is in charge of our group of girls!  Sounds like a fair swap, she is a good layer!  xxxx


very tempting


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well just let me know  The only trouble with chickens is they don't sit on command and are a bit rubbish at recall but apart from that they are quite good company!  I do get some funny looks though when I am out walking with them.....x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Well just let me know  The only trouble with chickens is they don't sit on command and are a bit rubbish at recall but apart from that they are quite good company!  I do get some funny looks though when I am out walking with them.....x


No different to Betty then...

They gave her an antibiotic jab this morning and now she is majorly itchy
and scratchy - wonder if its connected?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Not sure about that, maybe Katie (Lola) will be on later and could tell you if it is a side effect? x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

If she is irritated around the injection site, that can be normal- some dogs react to certain drugs, some are allergic to the coating on the needle. If she is generally itchy it would be worth mentioning to the vet when you are next in but could even be the stress of the vets again flaring her skin up.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> If she is irritated around the injection site, that can be normal- some dogs react to certain drugs, some are allergic to the coating on the needle. If she is generally itchy it would be worth mentioning to the vet when you are next in but could even be the stress of the vets again flaring her skin up.


Thanks Katie, its so good to get this advice- she was awful for a couple of hours this afternoon but it seems a little better now. The day after the advocate she was doing really well but am wondering if all this stress about the missing bauble and being in the vets all day on Friday has set her back...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin ... Betty will be getting fewer gifts from Santa Paws for causing you such worry in her first year ... good job she is soooo cute  and she has a fab owner who just loves her even with all the stress and worry lol xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Betty obviously didn't read our Christmas Cockapoo rules on how to be a good cockapoo at Xmas. 


Maybe you need to sit down with Betty and let her have a read:

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/Christmas_rule.html


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Colin. just caught up again. What an ordeal. It is all a test of nerves. No doubt yours are shattered!

Looks like a good sign that Betty has passed some of it though and at least (fingers crossed) surgery won't be on the cards! Bless her with her skin as well. I hope u find the source of it very soon. I feel sorry for the both of u! Naughty little Betty!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin .. hope all is well with Betty, been thinking about you as I know you will be worrying about your mum .. we are all here for you .. we are your crazy cockapoo buddies xxxx


----------

